# Delayed Closures vs True Hernias?



## Newfasaurus (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 9 month old puppy that I was considering breeding, but due to the fact that she has an "umbilical hernia" I was planning on getting her spayed when she is a year. But before I do that, I want to know if the hernia she has is a true hernia or not.

I heard about "true hernias" being hereditary and how delayed closures are not and breeding a bitch with one has no problems. I'll link the website I found it on:
http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html

Is it possible that what my puppy has is something that is not hereditary? None of her litter mates had any and none of the other litters from the dam and sire (there are about 6 litters that came before her) had hernias.

The breeder didn't even notice the hernia until I had her at home and noticed it. It hasn't got any bigger, you can't push it in and it's squishy. Is there a possibility that this isn't a "true hernia" and therefore not hereditary? Has anyone ever bred a bitch with a "delayed closure" and if so how did it go?

Thank you!
Pics of her hernia:
ImageShack: Host and Share your Photos and Videos - hernia.jpg 
ImageShack: Host and Share your Photos and Videos - hernia2.jpg 
ImageShack: Host and Share your Photos and Videos - hernia3.jpg

P.S
I will not breed her if it is in fact hereditary since I know the pregnancy will hurt her and the pups can be born with huge hernias and die. Which is why I am asking for some questions and advice.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely a hernia and quite a decent sized one too - how did the breeder not notice that!!!! I would also question the info that none of her relatives had hernias - how does the breeder know if they are missing them, plus they often will not tell you either as they don't want their lines "tainted" as it were!!

A hernia is just a gap/weakness/defect in the muscle wall and something - gut/muscle/fat etc pokes through - a delayed closure is the same thing - a hernia that heals to some extent as the animal grows - its just someone trying to label a hernia as something else - it is genetic and can be passed on!!!

I would not even consider breeding from her anyway - even if it does close up to some extent, which if it was going to it would have done so by now, plus it looks too big to heal on its own - tiny hernias with nothing poking through have a good chance of healing but bigger ones no, but they can strangulate whatever is poking through, she will always have a weakness there which is not a good thing for a pregnant dog! The vet will close it up when she's spayed.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd have said the same, looks a fair bit bigger than a delayed closure. If the breeder didn't notice this one, chances are that they didn't notice others on previous litters too.

What breed of dog is it ?

When you poke it in, does it stay in for a while or does it come straight back out ?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

A hernia is a hernia, whether it closes on its own or not.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 9 month old puppy that I was considering breeding, but due to the fact that she has an "umbilical hernia" I was planning on getting her spayed when she is a year. But before I do that, I want to know if the hernia she has is a true hernia or not.
Have you had it checked out by your vet?
It does look like a true hernia to me and may benefit corrective surgery when you get her spayed



> None of her litter mates had any and none of the other litters from the dam and sire (there are about 6 litters that came before her) had hernias.




So your girl is the *7th* litter from this pairing?

Sorry to say, but I wouldn't believe anything the breeder says. How can they no there are no others with hernias when they didn't pick this one up?
Also, the number of litters produced sounds like a puppy farmer concerned with churning out litters for profit where health is not considered so she's not really going to be breeding quality.

Was she KC registered?

Ii would enjoy her as a pet, get her spayed and she can have corrective surgery while being spayed - it is not complicated and then you can rest assured there will be no further problems from it.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree hernia is hernia, also picking up on the breeder not noticing this, they quite possibly missed many before in the previous litters,, and the fact that this is the *7th* litter from this sire and dam, indicates the breeders are not your breeding for the better of the breed type breeders, you dont constantly repeat matings like this if you are, and you certainly wouldnt take 7 litters from a bitch.

Mo


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I was thinking from OP's name and the colour of fur on pup possibly Newfoundland?

Either way, this bitch should not be bred from. No bitch should have to produce any more than 3 litters in her lifetime MAX.


----------



## Newfasaurus (Nov 20, 2010)

She is a newfie and is AKC registered and everything. This is her pedigree on the sires side Ahnentafel von Chadwicks Midnight Elite and this is the pedigree on the dams Ahnentafel von Rama Jamas Brick House

When I poke the hernia, it doesn't stay in, it does come straight back out. And about the number of litters, I am mistaken. That's about how many litters there were before hers between the 2 females she has that she breeds with her one dog. So there were about 3 litters before her.

If she has then it must mean one of the parents have it and doesn't that mean future litters and litters from her siblings will produce offspring with it? I don't understand how the line wasn't stopped. Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

wow the dads grandma is the mums mum, dont know anythin about line breeding but all that seems to close to me, id get her spayed, think you will find the breeder knew about the hernia but wanted full price for the pup,also taking 7 litters from a bitch when they are known for large litters sounds realy bad, that poor mum could have in exess of 70 pups out there now

get your pup spayed and the hernia fixed and have a loving pet x


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

pop pop said:


> get your pup spayed and the hernia fixed and have a loving pet x


Couldnt agree more.

Wouldnt risk anything like that as you never know if it is or isnt genetic.


----------

